# Những loại cửa nhà vệ sinh chống nước



## conmuc (23/12/21)

*Kích thước cửa nhà vệ sinh*
Cửa nhà vệ sinh loại có tay mở quay bản lề là loại cửa phổ biến nhất hiện nay. Kích thước cửa nhà vệ sinh đẹp nhất theo kích thước nhỏ phổ biến là 69x198cm hoặc có thể chọn theo kích thước lớn là 81cm x 214cm.

Đây cũng là kích thước chuẩn theo phong thủy được nhiều đơn vị áp dụng.

– Chiều rộng cửa là 69cm (0,69m), (có thể xê dịch trong khoảng cho phép là: 67,5cm đến 69,8cm)

– Chiều cao cửa là 198cm (1,98m), (có thể xê dịch trong khoảng cho phép là: 191,5cm đến 198,5cm)

Đối với những cánh cửa có kích thước lớn chuẩn:

– Chiều rộng 81cm (0,81m), (có thể xê dịch trong khoảng cho phép là: 80,5cm đến 81,8cm)

– Chiều cao cửa 214cm (2,12m), (có thể xê dịch trong khoảng cho phép là: 210.8cm đến 214.2cm)




_Cửa nhà vệ sinh hiện nay cũng có những tiêu chuẩn về ích thước_*Những loại cửa nhà vệ sinh chống nước*
Trên thị trường Việt Nam hiện nay, cửa nhựa là dòng sản phẩm cửa được ưa chuộng để làm cửa nhà vệ sinh. Trong đó, có khoảng 6 chủng loại cửa nhựa khác nhau. 

Mỗi loại nhỏ lại có sự phân cấp về chất lượng và giá cả của sản phẩm khác nhau. Đương nhiên, mỗi loại đều có những ưu và nhược điểm riêng về độ bền, giá cả và mẫu mã.

*3 loại cửa nhựa dùng cho nhà vệ sinh*
Để các bạn dễ phân biệt cũng như dễ lựa chọn hơn, *Giaphatdoor* sẽ giới thiệu 3 loại *cửa nhà vệ sinh chống nước* tốt nhất hiện nay.

*Cửa nhựa PVC *
Đây là loại cửa nhựa nhà vệ sinh có giá thành thấp, phù hợp với ngân sách của nhiều gia đình. Cửa nhựa PVC chủ yếu được sử dụng lắp đặt cho nhà vệ sinh công cộng có quy mô nhỏ hoặc lắp ở những vị trí nhà xưởng, nhà kho. 

Giá của dòng sản phẩm cửa nhựa này dao động từ 700.000đ/m2 – 900.000đ/m2.

*Cửa nhựa Composite chịu nước*
Đây là loại cửa có chất lượng cao, được biết đến với khả năng chống nước cực tốt. Loại cửa này còn có ưu điểm dễ đóng vì sở hữu trọng lượng nhẹ. Ngoài ra, sự đa dạng màu sắc cũng là một thế mạnh của sản phẩm.

Giá của những chiếc cửa nhựa Composite dao động trong khoảng từ 1.400.000đ/m2 – 1.700.000đ/m2.

Với cửa nhựa composite, bạn sẽ hoàn toàn hài lòng khi cửa bị nước bám vào nhưng sẽ nhanh chóng trôi đi và vẫn giữ được vẻ sạch sẽ, sáng sủa. 

*Cửa nhựa lõi thép nhà vệ sinh*
Đây là loại cửa sử dụng chất liệu thanh nhựa uPVC profile cao cấp, có mặt trong nhà vệ sinh của nhiều gia đình và được đánh giá là thông dụng nhất hiện nay.

Loại cửa này lấy được lòng của người tiêu dùng bởi có nhiều tính năng nổi bật. Bên cạnh đó, cửa uPVC không chỉ được dùng cho *cửa nhà vệ sinh chống nước* mà còn được lắp cho vị trí cửa chính, cửa thông phòng, cửa sổ.

Bạn sẽ dễ dàng nhìn thấy cửa nhựa lõi thép có mặt trong phần lớn các công trình lớn nhỏ. Những ưu điểm của loại cửa này là không ngấm nước, không ố vàng, không phai màu, chịu được nhiều chất tẩy rửa của nhà vệ sinh.

Giá của sản phẩm cửa nhựa lõi thép tại *Giaphatdoor* đảm bảo không quá cao. Vì chúng tôi luôn đặt lợi ích của khách hàng lên hàng đầu. Sản phẩm sẽ dao động từ 1.000.000 đ/m2  – 1.400.000đ/m2.

*Bí quyết chọn cửa nhà vệ sinh chống nước đẹp*
Chọn cửa phòng vệ sinh không chỉ chống nước tốt mà còn phải đáp ứng yêu cầu thẩm mỹ. *Giaphatdoor* xin mách nhỏ cho bạn một vài bí quyết chọn cửa nhà vệ sinh đẹp và phù hợp nhất.

– Nếu bạn yêu thích phong cách kiến trúc hiện đại của Châu Âu, cửa nhựa lõi thép là sự lựa chọn thích hợp với nhà bạn. 

Đặc biệt, kết hợp với kính cường lực dạng mờ và in họa tiết chìm sẽ tăng sự riêng tư cho không gian này.

Để tăng thêm sự tinh tế cho không gian này, bạn nên kết hợp với màn cửa hiện đại theo tông màu bạn yêu thích, hài hòa màu sắc cửa.

– Vậy nếu bạn muốn sự tối giản, nhẹ nhàng? Cửa nhựa Composite chính là sản phẩm thích hợp dành cho bạn. 

Những mẫu cửa có đường vân gỗ, thiết kế giống cửa gỗ tự nhiên đến 90% chắc chắn sẽ không làm bạn thất vọng. Bạn sẽ dễ dàng hơn trong việc lựa chọn vật dụng trang trí nội thất cho ngôi nhà của mình.

Cửa nhà vệ sinh ảnh hưởng rất nhiều đến thiết kế không gian nội thất trong ngôi nhà. Vì vậy hãy lựa chọn những cánh *cửa nhà vệ sinh chống nước* chất lượng tốt nhất và đẹp nhất cho nhà bạn nhé!




_Giaphatdoor cung cấp nhiều loại cửa đến từ nhiều thương hiệu nổi tiếng để bạn tha hồ lựa chon._
Tại *Giaphatdoor*, chúng tôi luôn đáp ứng mọi yêu cầu khắt khe nhất của bạn. Hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi qua hotline *0933.707.707* để được tư vấn miễn phí.


----------

